# Agathon Dog Show



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm not going. The Columbus cluster took a lot out of me, but it was the last one I was planning on going to this calendar year anyway. I think it was the last hurrah for several of the Columbus area people and I don't think the Agathon shows ended up making majors in Goldens, so anyone going major-hunting probably won't be there. Hopefully someone you know will though!


----------

